# Dont have to do with weight loss



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Can anybody tell me the effects of a protein defishency?


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

I GOOGLED "Protein deficiency" and there were many articles. I don't know if you did this or not.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

nope I didn't , what they say?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

FBB, that would depend on the level of protein deficiency but the following would be indicators of protein deficiency:

Tired when they have no reason to be; physically weak; loss of muscle tone; hair loss; sustain physical injury more often with a slower recovery time.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmm yup, I have somma those, Course im near 66 too


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

It causes AGRAPHIA


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

For more responses, you might want to post this in Alternative Health.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Thyroid has same symptoms.

Mon


----------

